# skidsteer grapple/root rake



## shooterschafer (Jan 31, 2012)

:msp_razz: I am looking to buy a root rake / grapple for my new toy a john deere 332:biggrin:. I will be using it to load logs, brush and debris. Anybody have some input on what to get? Tined vs. the scrap grapple kind? Pros and cons?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a fabtech light duty root grapple. It is ok for the price but the more expensive ones like the bobcat one is built alot stronger then the fabtechs. Fabtech are half the price, but I had to beef up mine to handle the work load. I like the root grapples better because you can see better and also dirt, stones fall threw between the tines. If you get a scrap grapple bucket, you will scoop up rocks, dirt and anything else and it will go threw your chipper if your feeding it with the loader.


----------



## shooterschafer (Feb 1, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a fabtech light duty root grapple. It is ok for the price but the more expensive ones like the bobcat one is built alot stronger then the fabtechs. Fabtech are half the price, but I had to beef up mine to handle the work load. I like the root grapples better because you can see better and also dirt, stones fall threw between the tines. If you get a scrap grapple bucket, you will scoop up rocks, dirt and anything else and it will go threw your chipper if your feeding it with the loader.



I think I will look for one fabricated with 1/2 in. steel, they make so many different styles its hard to decide what will work better, but when they cost so much$$$ its worth pondering the idea for a while before taking the plunge.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 2, 2012)

Construction grapple all the way, the tined ones are ok, just sold one to buy the new one, but they are not as versatile as the construction one. Those tines bend and get outa wack when pushing into a big pile.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had the root grapple from Loflin since 2005, it's the attachment I use the most. Built really tough. Works really well for back dragging your work area when you're done too. Check them out.

Skid Steer Loader Attachments: Root Grapple


----------



## flushcut (Feb 2, 2012)

Personally I would go with a Branch Manager Grapple or a Beaver Squeezer for wood/logs and brush and just a bucket for dirt and chips. With the log grapples they are lighter and allow you to pick a bigger chunk.


----------



## swyman (Feb 2, 2012)

I worked for MDOT last winter and they had a root grapple. Can't remember the brand but it had 1/2" tines and was very,very strong. We used it for the same purpose, brush and logs and was fantastic. I still have not bought one for myself but intend to as soon as extra cash permits.


----------



## fyibruce (Feb 15, 2012)

*Root rake / grapple*

About a year and a half ago I bought a new light weight 66" root rake / grapple off Ebay for about a $1,100. I have a Bobcat 642 skidsteer rated for !,000 lb. lift / 2,000 lb. tip, so I had to watch how heavy the root rake / grapple unit was. The grapple has 3/8" wide tines instead of 1/2", but is working out great, handles large loads. Tines are no problem, plenty strong, no bending. I use the unit cleaning up trees around fields after I drop them, so slick, fast.. Very little ground work, you'll love it.

The root rake is handy exploring area's with tall grass,,, finding limbs, fallen posts, wire... Saves on tractor tires and brush hog repair parts..


----------



## shooterschafer (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I bought a scrap grapple made by Versatech , all I can say is to never ever buy that particular brand, I bite down on a log and the bottom metal starts to bow:msp_mad:, I looked at a friends that was made by bobcat and there is a considerable difference in the quality of craftmanship. Now I need to find someone as naive as me to buy this piece of junk versatech.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2012)

Instead of selling it, beef it up with some metal ribs. $100 in metal, and a welder would do the trick. I had to beef mine up, but is darn near indestructable now.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 19, 2012)

We've had ours for about four years now and just love it. I have had to do a little repair here and there on it, but we abuse it pretty well.





It is the industrial one on the bottom of this page. http://www.midsotamfg.com/pages/Grapples/

I like the open bottom because it lets all the dirt and snow fall out and keeps the wood cleaner.


----------



## shooterschafer (Feb 19, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Instead of selling it, beef it up with some metal ribs. $100 in metal, and a welder would do the trick. I had to beef mine up, but is darn near indestructable now.




I have thought about that, then I could kinda make it the way I want. My welder laughed at me when I asked him about beefing it up. He told me just to sell it and buy a good heavy duty one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2012)

Can you post some pics of it. Go buy a mig welder and do it yourself.


----------



## MarquisTree (Feb 20, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Construction grapple all the way, the tined ones are ok, just sold one to buy the new one, but they are not as versatile as the construction one. Those tines bend and get outa wack when pushing into a big pile.



I have beaten the ever loving hell out of bobcats root rake grapples, on a T300, they take a beating. The only reason I would want a scrap grapple is if you wanted to be able to pick up stump grindings without switching buckets. Root rake all the way


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 20, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> I have beaten the ever loving hell out of bobcats root rake grapples, on a T300, they take a beating. The only reason I would want a scrap grapple is if you wanted to be able to pick up stump grindings without switching buckets. Root rake all the way



Fur sure, I was talking about those ones with the little round tines all over, looks like sumtin that you would spear hay with. Those root grapples are built a lot tougher than the tine ones. I am a little outfit, I like the solid bottom, as it is more versatile, logs, mulch,grindings,dirt, etc.


----------



## Samcronkite (Feb 24, 2012)

Grapples that have two "thumbs" that close work much better for picking up odd sized logs or multiple smaller logs.


----------

